# A Poll



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

ok i am taking a poll on how many out there are Parrot heads and land sharks ??
i for one am one of both ,, how many others follow the parrot head and land shark beliefs ??? 
I know alot of snow birds kinda fall into this catagory ,, but i want to really know who u are all in real life


----------



## Triple E (Dec 20, 2011)

My first choice is parrot head.  But it always turn out that I am a land shark.  :concern:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 20, 2011)

I once was a parrot head, but a little hot water and some styling gel fixed it.


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok...I will bite...what is a parrot head and a land shark?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for asking Ken


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

well a parrot head is a follower of Jimmy Buffet and a dedicated beach person ,, who loves to party ,, a land shark is a person who also follows the same  ,, but they like to party more and mostly with locals and with mainly beer ,, or a person that hunts out good looking females in the beach area ,, :excitement: :applause:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 2, 2012)

jimmy who??? oh a drunk on the beach or on stage who fell off the stage once.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 2, 2012)

I enjoy Buffett in moderation, but don't consider myself either.  Here's some background for folks...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Buffett and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_Shark_Lager#Land_Shark_Lager and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parrothead.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

well thanks for that Becky ,, that wil make more folks aware of both of them 

Jimmy Buffett's song "Fins" is about "sharks that can swim on the land," (in reference to men in a beach town trying to woo a vacationing woman) while the landshark is a recurring character portrayed by Chevy Chase in the TV show Saturday Night Live


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Becky I typed that responsed to get a rise out of Rod, but now I know he want comment back to me. I just like getting under his skin.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I'm just an old country boy that likes camping.   A good time to me is just sitting around a campfire with new friends.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 2, 2012)

now I agree with you on that Nash, good friends and a good fire and some good conversation. priceless


----------



## LEN (Jan 2, 2012)

Think I'm a parrot head, at least at the tavern the other night. There was a kid, most likely just over 21, with the parrot hair, you know the 6"-8" long and multiple fluorescent colors. I kept on staring at him and he finally said" didn't you ever do anything wild old man?" and I replied that I had once about 22 years ago, "had sex with a parrot and wondered if you might be my son".          AND THEN THE FIGHT STARTED!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

well i have been silent enough ,, and nothing gets under my skin ,, i am to free spirited for that ,,,  i like the beach and party life,, and so what if some get drunk ,,they are having fun ,, i will be the one that is the " leader " ,, but ,, atleast i can admit it ,, I LUV TO PARTY ,, and there is no one that throws a party like the local beach folks ,,, if u have never been with them ,, then u'r missing out ,, great bunch ,, if u can get in with them (takes alot of doing) but once u'r in ,, u'r the "one " ,, btw it also takes living up to their ways ,, like night surfing ,, and all they do ,, which most would not do ,, but i live on life and all it has to offer ,, u only go around once in this life ,, i feel live it to the end ,, at all cost ,, never know ,,, who is to say anyone of us will be around tomm ,, and wished we had done "that one thing in life" ,, well i am doing it  ,, and now i am done ,, most will say this and that ,, but that is my opinion ,, and i like the way i live ,, so what if i am gone in the next few yr's ,, atleast i know i got the best outta my life ,, one way or the other ,, it is for me ,, i have no grandkids, and never will in my life time ,, so this life is for me ,, the rest of the family is on thier own  :applause:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 10, 2012)

No problem Rod.  I respect everyones right to live life as they want as long as they respect my way of life.  That's America!!!   IMO you haven,t lived until you bounce a grandkid on one knee and a greatgrandkid on the other. LOL  I have never been a party goer and dont feel I missed anything.  Great family, wife, kids.gks,and ggks.  Freedom to travel our great country and enjoys and never nothing stronger than a diet drink in my hand.  Just another opinion on life.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I agree with both of you, live your life as you see fit, but don't bury other in it. I like Nash love my grands kids, and yes they are a pain in butt some times, but there happeness over ride all of the pain. I like to sit around a nice fire and chat with all my friends, I also like to go to the casinos and play. But that is my life, Now as for as getting drunk, never again been there done that, I do like a beer every once in awhile, as some of my friends will atest. be free and as Rod said enjoy your likr as you see fit


----------



## Triple E (Jan 10, 2012)

Give me about two more months Nash and I will know what it is like to bounce a grandkid on one knee and a greatgrandkid on the other.  :applause:  :applause:  :triumphant:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 10, 2012)

Hollis that is what so great about America.  We get to live our lives as we see fit.  If we were all alike and enjoyed the same things it would be a dull world.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 10, 2012)

Might be what's wrong with my knees triple e:excitement:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

well as of now ,, i am just sitting out this cold weather ,, and thinking of the beach ,, the MH is al but ready to go ,, only thing left is rotating and balancing the tires ,, i hope to do that very soon ,, that way all i got to do is dewinterize it and i can sit back and have a few while i watch the rest of the family try to get stuff together ,, it is like a fashion show when we hit the beach ,, 12 or more bikinis ,, and shoes ,, and club wear ,, and that is just for my daughter ,, the wife packs about the same ,, i for one only have 2 swim shorts ,, and 2 wet suits  ,, one  is one piece ,, and the other is shorts type ,, that is all i need but,,, i just don't get the idea of a swim suit for everyday ,, and the shoe thing ,, for going out to the clubs ,, which they do everynight ,, when we are down there ,, but i don't care ,, let them party and do what they want or pick up who they want ,, i am doing my thing on the beach ,, and luving it ,, IMO ,, to me they are missing out on the best part ,, but that is the way i see it ,, life to me is the ocean ,, and all that ,, beach parties are one of a kind ,, never know who or what can happen :indecisiveness: ,, but that is part of it ,, :applause:


----------

